# Small pallet fire



## cda (Dec 8, 2014)

Moore said the apartment complex covered an entire block. The bottom two stories were made of concrete; the upper five floors were made of wood frame. Much of the structure was lost.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-massive-downtown-la-fire-closes-freeways-20141208-story.html#

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX4w-7G06OY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mark handler (Dec 8, 2014)

Entire interior of the structure collapsed. Small amount of exterior walls remaining will need to be removed. PT slab was damaged do to the extreme heat. Concrete Spalled on PT slab. It is not "Much of the structure was lost"; It is a total loss.


----------

